# Kubota L2501 Cranking Issues



## Kubota_Ragley (May 16, 2017)

I have a Kubota L2501DT Tractor with only 8 hours on it. Yesterday on 2 separate occasions the engine shutoff when the bushhog bogged down. Whenever i try to crank it back up, it acts as if the battery is dead and will spin but not turn over. Both times, i had to let the tractor sit for 30 minutes or so then it cranked right up. I never have any other trouble with it starting which is why i'm having a hard time believing it's the battery, but not sure what else it could be?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

"it acts as if the battery is dead and will spin but not turn over"

Do you mean the starter runs but does not engage and spin the engine? Or that the solenoid clicks but the starter does not run?

If it is the latter, tighten the terminal nuts on the large copper posts on the starter solenoid. The copper posts expand from engine heat and release the battery cable and starter cable just enough to break the connection. 

If it is the first item call your dealer as it would be a starter issue.

The third scenario is that overworking and overheating the engine and/or transmission will trigger a safety switch and shut down the engine until everything cools. If that is happening, slow down and do not work it so hard. This happens predominantly with hydrostatic transmission equipped units.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

If it is the overworking and overheating, make sure that the radiator is clean and check the screens.:usa:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Kubota_Ragley,

You may be overloading the tractor. A rule-of-thumb for bush hogs is 5HP per foot of mower width. Your tractor has less than 25 HP, therefore a 4 foot bush hog would probably be right, but you should be able to get by with a 5' cutter. Regardless, in heavy cutting, you have to go slow.


----------



## Kubota_Ragley (May 16, 2017)

The engine turns over once per key turn, sounds weaker with each one. After about 5 key turns, nothing happens at all. Its as if the battery were completely dead. But as i mentioned, let it sit for 30 minutes or so and it cranks right back up again. I understand that the engine will kill once the tractor is put in a bind, but once you put everything back in place, it seems like it should start back up immediately.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Have the battery load tested, any dedicated battery sales place or Costco will do that for free. I would think your Kubota dealer would load test it for free too, and suspect the battery is a warranty item.

Just avoid the WalMarts of the world, they sell poor grade batteries that will not stand up to the vibration of the tractor.


----------



## Kubota_Ragley (May 16, 2017)

I talked with a Kubota mechanic at a nearby dealership and he's telling me that it's shutting down for so long because it's the taking the computer a while to reset. I'm not buying that at all, especially since now I can run the tractor for 5 minutes, turn it off myself and try restarting and it won't. Not only that but it constantly smokes while running and today, the low oil pressure light came on. I shut it down and will call them to repair it Monday but now I can't help but think that the low pressure warning has to somehow be related to the other issues I'm having.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesting...looking forward to update.


----------

